# Forum Home Renovation Paving  How to fill gap between pavers and retaining wall

## lukeyluke

Hi all. 
First post! 
We recently had an inground pool put in. When the paving guys were grouting the paved area they said they could not grout the small (less than 3-5mm) gap between the travertine pavers and the retaining wall. They said as the retaining wall has a textured front the grout would not stick cleanly to this and look messy. The issue is now I have a gap all the way round between the pavers and retaining wall which catches small leaves and dirt. 
Does anyone have a suggestion to fill this space cleanly? 
Cheers Luke

----------


## Marc

Blow it clean and then sweep in some river sand

----------


## lukeyluke

Thanks Marc. Excuse my total ignorance but will the sand stay in place? I was at Bunnings the other day and they had gap sand. Is that the right product?

----------


## joynz

> Thanks Marc. Excuse my total ignorance but will the sand stay in place? I was at Bunnings the other day and they had gap sand. Is that the right product?

  In Bunnings it’s called ‘White Washed Sand’ and costs around $7 for 20 kilos.  (Make sure you don’t accidentally get ‘white brickies sand’ - it won’t work at all). 
At $15, there is also ‘power lock paving sand’ which is mixed with additives to make the sand ‘set’ - but I wouldn’t bother for the situation you have described.

----------


## lukeyluke

Thanks mate. I use the blower to clean up the pool area. Would the white washed sand stay in place if hit indirectly with a blower?

----------


## phild01

I would favour Marc's suggestion of riversand. Maybe with a bit of cement mixed in.

----------


## Freostone

Use a Joint Sand Grout like Paveset, last longer that the washed white and riversand. 
You can get this product from Freo Stone https://www.freostone.com.au

----------

